# AYM - Australia United Mining



## System (23 October 2010)

Altius Mining Limited (AYM) is an emerging gold production and exploration company committed to the discovery, development and mining of economically viable mineral resources.

http://www.altiusmining.com.au


----------



## mr. jeff (23 October 2010)

*Re: AYM - Altius Mining*

From Prospectus for Altius Mining;



> Strong Leadership, Experienced Board & Senior
> Management
> • The Board and Management Team have extensive and relevant
> industry experience in resource exploration, development and
> ...




http://www.altiusmining.com.au/dmdocuments/Altius_Prospectus_Final.pdf

Anyone done any reading on this yet? First glance ?


----------



## Miner (25 October 2010)

*Altius - AYM*

hi folks
Any one keeping interest in AYM ?
It is a new interesting IPO
 Company Name : Altius Mining Limited
Phone : 1300 136 453
Website : http://www.altiusmining.com.au
Synopsis :

Altius is an emerging gold production and exploration Company focused on the discovery, development and mining of its primary assets in Far North Queensland (FNQ) and New South Wales (NSW).

Open Date : 14 Sep 2010
Close Date : 5 Oct 2010
Float Date : 21 Oct 2010
Proposed Exchange/Ticker : AYM
Issue Price : 0.2
Amount Sought : 15000000
Shares Issued : 75000000
Market Cap : 52000000



Regards

Miner


----------



## mr. jeff (25 October 2010)

*Re: AYM - Altius Mining*

they don't seem to be floated yet ? ?



> Key DatesAllotment of New Shares	19 November 2010
> Despatch of shareholder statements	24 November 2010
> Estimated date for ASX quotation	1 December 2010




this is what their website says....
do you know anything much about them?


----------



## Maroun (2 November 2010)

*Re: AYM - Altius Mining*

There seems to have been a delay in this companies float, does anyone know why?


----------



## Miner (2 November 2010)

*Re: AYM - Altius Mining*



Maroun said:


> There seems to have been a delay in this companies float, does anyone know why?




I suspect there were too many committed application through the brokers with no real money attached. Few cancellations were done at the last moment too.
That way my guess is the IPO was undersubscribed and the brokers are trying to get more fund


----------



## TMC93 (6 November 2011)

*Re: AYM - Altius Mining*

Had this one on my watch list for upcoming floats, seems to have dropped significantly from the .20c offering. Price down to 7c per share now. Went through the financial report and income has been reduced from nearly 3 million to 500k? Anyone done any research into this company?


----------



## mathias679 (27 March 2012)

*Re: AYM - Altius Mining*

Interesting day today, AYM dropped 23.08% down to $0.06 per share which equals its 52 week low from earlier in the year. Any ideas on the sudden drop?? The most recent announcements briefly mention a supreme court hearing initiated by a number of shareholders. I like this company, they look to have a strong growth strategy coupled with plenty of exploration and development projects in both QLD and NSW. Anybody else watching this one?


----------



## mathias679 (26 June 2012)

*Re: AYM - Altius Mining*

This is looking bad!


----------



## mathias679 (12 April 2013)

*Re: AYM - Altius Mining*

Announced that they have initiated their IP survey at Forsayth today, results should be interesting and out in the next few weeks


----------



## System (29 September 2014)

On September 29th, 2014, Altius Mining Ltd changed its name to Australia United Mining Limited.


----------

